# 19 weeks & NO amniotic fluid plus p.p.



## mamabearjen

Im 19 weeks + 4 days now.
a week ago i went for my fetal measurement u/s i knew there was something wrong instantly the picture was not clear and at this point i had seen 2 previous u/s & knew you could see the baby well... I asked her why it was so blurry & hazy. She said nothing. she asked me if i had any fluid leaking or water breaking...I said no of course not. she excused herself from the room & came back 5 minutes later told me to pick up the phone & talk to a doctor. The doctor told me I had NO FLUID at all around the baby & they couldnt see any organs except the heart I also had placenta previa & i should really think about termination. I told her I wanted to see another doctor A SPECIALIST. i got a call later that day with an appointment to see a specialist the next morning. 

at that appointment I was given a level 2 u/s she was able to see the heart pumping great & she was able to identify 1 kidney at least. She could not see a left kidney or bladder. (In u/s they dont see the organs themselves they see the fluid in them) so the doctor than came in and told me...

The baby has no fluid... you either lost it slow enough not to notice or the babys kidneys & bladder are not working to recycle & reproduce the fluid. I would recommend a dye test but there is no room/fluid to get a needle in for the injection.... So if termination is not an option for you than go home for 2 weeks on bed rest, lets see if any fluid at all builds up in that time.. if so the babies organs most likely work & you just lost the fluid, if there is no fluid still the babies organs do not work & there is no hope.

I am starting week 2 of my bed rest.
Have any of you experienced or heard anything like this?


----------



## Emmea12uk

Oh I am so sorry to hear this. I have no experience but just wanted to wish you well. I have my fingers crossed for you and your lo.


----------



## kelzyboo

:hugs: sorry i have no advice for you, sounds awful hun.

Fx'd the fluid builds up again, :hugs: i hope it all works out for you xxx


----------



## midori1999

Have they given you antibiotics in case your waters have actually broken? If they have then infection is the biggest risk to the pregnancy, plus, without fluid, the babies lungs will have problems developing. Baby can survive inside you perfectly well without any fluid though. 

My waters went around one of my twins at 14+5 in a previous pregnancy. I did notice at the time, but once they had gone it became very difficult to see baby on any scans. At my 20 week scan they couldn't really do it at all on that twin, but they did tell me there was fluid in the bladder. 

I would chase them up about antibiotics if they haven't given you any and go with the bedrest and drink as much water as you can (I was drinking about 8-10 pints of water a day). The more you drink the more your baby can produce amniotic fluid and also, drinking lots helps keep infection away as it 'flushes' your system out. 

I will keep everything crossed that baby's kidney/s are working fine and there is fluid in the bladder at the next scan. :hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

im so sorry to hear this hun :hugs:

this happened to me but as midori1999 says you are at serious risk of infection once your membranes have ruptured 

I was also told termination was recommended but that wasn't an option for me as I wanted to give my baby a chance so I was hospitalized on bedrest but unfortunately infection caused me to go into pre term labour & my little girl didn't survive :cry:

the prognosis is not very good in this situation but I sincerely hope things turn out differently for you :hugs: xxxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

:hugs: and good luck xx


----------



## mamabearjen

Thank you for all your support. I have not been given antibiotics or anything yet.I have to take my temp 2 times a day to look for infection.


----------



## mafalda2005

I had a pprom at 18+3 and I hadn't any fluid (the rupture was low).

What I know is that for the survival and to have chances for baby's health the mother has to have a "pocket" of 2cmx2cm of amniotic liquid (there are studies about this matter).

If you don't have a rupture, there is the possibility of amnioinfusion but you have to find a hospital that does it.

I'm so sorry for you, really. Try to find a specialist in patological pregnancy, it's the only thing you can do.
You are very courageous.


----------



## Lea8198

I don't have any advice but I wanted to say how sorry I was to read what you are going through. I hope things work out for you. Everything is crossed. Please let us know how you get on.


----------



## mamabearjen

THANK YOU EVERYONE :)

I am seeing a specialist Perinatology she is now my doctor. I have kaiser & i found out today I will be 100% covered for hospitalization (15-18weeks)the baby will also be 100% covered for NICU. Im so glad its one less thing for me to worry about. 
There is 6 days left until my appointment to find out if any fluid has built up..I sure hope so, I want the baby's organs to be okay...I have read many stories of under developed lungs where the baby made it. I have only found about 2% of stories that organ problems found in pregnancy turned out well....oh the wait & see is soooo difficult.
My friend sent me a doppler so i can find and hear the baby's heart beat everyday...it has been 165,171,162


----------



## xSamanthax

Aww hun i am so sorry you are going through this, i hope everything turns out ok. Keep us updated. Sending you lots of :hugs:


----------



## jojo23

hope everything turns out ok for you fingers crossed xxxxx


----------



## NickyT75

This breaks my heart :cry:

I can remember feeling the way you do & clinging onto hope, I also listened to my babies heart every day to try and reassure myself... she was born alive & perfect in every way but she was too premature to survive :cry:

I pray with everything ive got that your fluid levels have risen when you go back :hugs: please stay on STRICT bedrest (by strict I mean don't get out of bed AT ALL other than to use the toilet) & drink drink drink as much water as humanly possible

it sounds awful but its the only chance you've got to increase your fluid & although you will be going stir crazy keeping still for a whole week - it gives you the very best chance of allowing any possible rupture to seal & will be sooooooo worth it if you can build up enough fluid to allow your baby a chance to make it past 24wks (im so sorry to tell you this but once your membranes have ruptured you are at risk of going into labour at any moment & if your baby arrives before this time they won't do anything to try to save him/her) :sad2:

I know this is scary & im really not trying to upset you... :nope: I just want you to be armed with the facts so you will have the best chance of avoiding what happened to me :hug: 

please keep us informed of how you are doing :hugs: xxxx


----------



## FEDup1981

I have everything crossed for you in the hope that the next scan shows a good improvement. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## Peril

I am sorry to read you are going thru this. I really hope that the bed rest does the trick xx


----------



## baileykenz

i had rupture at 25weeks and slowly leaked all the way through i was in hospital for 2weeks and on strong antibiotics..
i call it a miracle as my son s head was engaged in my pubic bone and plugged himself in and no infection to enter..
my son was born at 37 weeks by emcs due to placenta failiure and had a collapsed lung and in scubu for 2weeks but is now a 7month bruiser with no problems at all..
gl hun


----------



## emk10

I am so sorry you're going through this. I hope and pray you get good results at your next appointment x x x x


----------



## Srrme

:hugs:


----------



## heyyady

Flood yourself with fluids- make your liquids count towards calories so you don't have to fill up as much on solids- Broth, jello, popcycles, milk, tea anything you can get down, CONSTANTLY- and good luck to you hon!


----------



## sequeena

Oh my gosh I'm so sorry, I have low fluid (2-3cm) but of course no fluid is just... wow :( At my last scan they could also only find 1 kidney. Big hugs hun hope everything turns out ok xxxx


----------



## xSamanthax

Thinking of you hun... Any updates yet?? :hugs:


----------



## kanga

hope all is well with you and your baby is still safe and well xxx


----------



## secretbaby

(((hugs))) - thinking of you. Unfortunately I have been in your position too, my PPROM happened at 20.6 weeks - no warning, I had light pink loss rang the hosptial I went in to be told I had lost my waters totally (had a shower before the loss so assume they went then). I was very heavily lent on to have a termination, I too decided to let nature take its course.

I was in hospital on bed rest for 6 1/2 weeks - had anti biotics, our hospital won't give labour supressing drugs (unless they need to transfer you to another hospital) don't give amnio infusions - and gave me very little advise just bed rest. I got through till 27.1 weeks (after being told i WOULD go into labour within 24 - 72 hours)sadly we lost our son due to hyoplastic lungs and extreme prematurity. BUT i have read many stories on the net and in magazines of people who have had pprom at my gestation (or before) and gone on to have a healthy baby. There are no hard and fast rules with PPROM. 

Stay positive and get as much information from your doctors and care providers as possible.

If you want to PM me please do.


----------



## NickyT75

just wondered how you were doing hun :hugs: hope you are ok xx


----------



## abc123x

:hugs:


----------



## helloeveryone

:hugs: hope you and baby are well...thinking of you..


----------



## Tulip

Hope you're OK poppet. My mum says that I had no fluid around me in utero (though this was 31 years ago, so I can't confirm 'no fluid' or 'very little fluid' and how they mad the diagnosis) and I'm absolutely fine. I hope all is well and that you get positive news at your appointment xxx


----------



## mamabearjen

Thank you everyone for your prayers & support. My appointment is tomorrow at 3pm. I have been on bed rest for 13 days. My 6 year old step son is going mad as am I!!! Im very nervous about the appointment. I just hope there is even a very small amount built up. I have been drinking water,water,water. & i have stayed in bed as HARD as it has been. My mother came up from california & she will be at my appointment tomorrow she has been such a big help Im not sure how we will manage without her on continued bedrest. I have been checking my temp 2 times a day & im still listening to the babies heart beat everyday. *sigh* I will try very hard to post tomorrow after my appointment!


----------



## heyyady

We are all there with you in spirit- good luck, love!


----------



## xSamanthax

Good luck for the appointment tomorrow hun. We will be thinking about you. Update us when you can :hugs:


----------



## Dee_H

Good luck..hope all turns out well:hugs:


----------



## nfo1976

hope the appt goes as well as it can,thinking of you


----------



## lynz85

fingers crossed for your appointment today! Hope baby has made some fluid


----------



## heyyady

Thinking of you today


----------



## xSamanthax

Thinking of you hun :hugs:


----------



## Joesgirl

I don't have any advice but just wanted to say that I'm sorry and I will keep you in my prayers. Your baby is in God's hands. (btw, we are neighbors as I'm just outside of Salem, OR.) 

Sarah


----------



## abc123x

Thinking of you!! Hope all is well. FX. xxxx


----------



## CamoQueen

You're in my thoughts, I hope your appointment brings some good news!


----------



## mummy3

Thinking of you:hugs:


----------



## mamabearjen

well the appointment did not go as well as hoped. The baby is missing kidneys or they stopped developing & shrunk. They said i could induce labor now but i just cant bring myself to do it. so Im going to carry it as long as its alive. There is a chance of the umbilical cord compressing & the baby dying in the womb. but if not it will make it full term & once born best case scenario it will live 30minutes or so. Thank you for all your love & support this is my first pregnancy and as you can imagine my heart is broken.


----------



## heyyady

Oh honey- I am so sorry to hear this. are you sure you don't want to terminate now? Whatever your decision, my hugs :hugs2: and love are with you


----------



## sequeena

I am so very sorry hun I cannot imagine how you are feeling :hugs:


----------



## CamoQueen

:hugs: Oh no, I'm so, so sorry.:cry:


----------



## kanga

I'm so sorry, you are being so brave, well done :hugs: Wish you all the best as you come to terms with your loss xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lynz85

oh no how awful for you! My thoughts are with you and your family x x


----------



## NickyT75

Im so sorry hunni :hugs: but I completely understand you not wanting to terminate *just incase* as I felt exactly the same way when it happened to me :hugs:

I wish there was something I could say to make you feel better & ease even a moment of the pain you are going through right now but I know from experience that nothing anyone says will even come close to doing that :(

maybe you will find some comfort in joining the SANDS forum? they have sections there for ladies who are going through the same/similar thing as you so it may help you to talk to others that are in the same position as you :hug:

if you ever want to talk feel free to PM me sweetheart

you will be in my thoughts :hugs: xxx


----------



## Lottie86

I'm so so sorry it was such bad news. I am thinking of you :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lea8198

I am so so sorry to read this. This is heartbreaking. What a tough decision for you to have to make. You are an amazing woman, so so strong. We are all here for you whatever you decide xxx


----------



## Emmea12uk

I am so sorry. Xx


----------



## Septie

So so sorry :cry::hugs:


----------



## xSamanthax

Any updates yet? been thinking about you hun :hugs:


----------



## Weeplin

I'm so sorry hon :hugs:


----------



## sar35

mamabearjen said:


> well the appointment did not go as well as hoped. The baby is missing kidneys or they stopped developing & shrunk. They said i could induce labor now but i just cant bring myself to do it. so Im going to carry it as long as its alive. There is a chance of the umbilical cord compressing & the baby dying in the womb. but if not it will make it full term & once born best case scenario it will live 30minutes or so. Thank you for all your love & support this is my first pregnancy and as you can imagine my heart is broken.

so sorry! :hugs:


----------



## mamabearjen

I stopped feeling the baby move...The doctor said its probably because there is no room left in there but im still wondering if something happened. I'm checking to see if there is a heart still beating tomorrow. I do have names now...Carter for a boy & Addison for a girl.


----------



## heyyady

Mammabear- those are lovely names- I pray for solace and peace for you for all you have ahead of you :hugs:


----------



## RosieCheeks

I am sorry. :hugs:


----------



## tink28

im so sorry, u sound such a strong lady. my thoughts are with u x


----------



## curlew

I am so sorry to hear your news. Hugs to you and your family at this difficult time. :hug:


----------



## sequeena

Beautiful names :hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

:hugs: I'm so sorry. I love the names you have picked out.


----------



## luvnmybumpx4

I am so sorry to hear the update. I love the names you have picked! I just wanted to check in on you hun and send my loads of :hugs::hugs::hugs: your way.


----------



## BBonBoard

i am so sorry to hear this. So sad, and such a horrible thing to ever have to go through.


----------



## xSamanthax

I love the names you have decided on. Keep us updated hun, i'm really hoping things turn out ok for you.


----------



## mamabearjen

I checked last night its little heart is still beating at 165. Thanks for all your support.


----------



## andella95

I'm so sorry! You have picked beautiful names. My thoughts are with you!


----------



## xSamanthax

mamabearjen said:


> I checked last night its little heart is still beating at 165. Thanks for all your support.

When do you go for your next scan/check up to see if the fluid has built up or not? It must be such a worrying time for you. Sending you lots of :hugs:


----------



## doddy0402

they are beautiful names. my heart goes out to you and your family.
Thinking of you and your little one.xx


----------



## Berniep

Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## mamabearjen

xSamanthax said:


> mamabearjen said:
> 
> 
> I checked last night its little heart is still beating at 165. Thanks for all your support.
> 
> When do you go for your next scan/check up to see if the fluid has built up or not? It must be such a worrying time for you. Sending you lots of :hugs:Click to expand...


I already did she says there wont be any more fluid since the baby is missing kidneys & a bladder but i will still be seen once a month until its born or dies in womb.


----------



## xSamanthax

mamabearjen said:


> I already did she says there wont be any more fluid since the baby is missing kidneys & a bladder but i will still be seen once a month until its born or dies in womb.

Oh hun i'm so sorry :cry: i missed that update..... Sending lots of :hugs: you way


----------



## mafiamom

many many hugs and prayers for you. i am so very sorry.


----------



## nullaby

I was coming to come and wish you luck but just found your update. I am so sorry you have to go through this. :hugs: stay strong hun I will be keeping you both in my thoughts and prayers xx


----------



## mamabearjen

wow what a week...who knew when your expecting not to bring your baby home from the hospital there is many things to decide & plan. *sigh* Its so unnatural & depressing god did not intend for us to have to deal with losing our babies to death. Im glad I have comforting scriptures to turn to & a wonderful husband....this is going to be a very hard year.


----------



## Doodlepants

:hugs:


----------



## RosieCheeks

Once again, I am so sorry that you are going through this. You and your lovely family will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## kanga

:hug:


----------



## apple_sauce

I am so sorry :hugs:


----------



## MoonLove

:hugs::hugs::hugs:xxx


----------



## mamabearjen

well nothing new to report...i have found many wedsites that have helped with stories on potters syndrome. my next doctor appointment will be in the first week of april they dont plan on ever seeing a change or anything its just to make sure theres no infection or further problems. *sigh* it is my 1 year wedding anniversary on april 10th im trying to plan a weekend away but nothing seems "happy/excitting" I just feel like my world has stopped & to think this could be genetic...anyway I will keep you posted. thanks for all your support!


----------



## NickyT75

:hug: xxx


----------



## lynz85

oh my what a situation to be in. My deepest sympathies to you and your family. xx


----------



## edthedog

I am so sorry xx


----------



## Tiamaria

I'm so sorry to hear this, my thoughts are with you xx


----------



## raisin

I'm so sorry to hear your devastating news. My thoughts and prayers are with you. :hugs:


----------



## Andypanda6570

I am so deeply sorry. I am going through this and it hurts so very much. I am sending so many prayers and I hope that if you ever need to talk that you know so many are here for you.
My deepest condolences :cry: :hugs:


----------



## mummy2lola

oh hun what a horrid situation,i pray when u go back from bed rest theres plenty of fluid babe xx


----------



## TaNasha

i am so sorry you are going through this. 

Fingers crossed yoru fluid build up and everything turns out ok. 

Rest loads and drink tons of water. 

Let us know what happens xx


----------



## Blue12

I am so sorry. xo


----------



## Parkep

Oh hun :hugs: i am so so sorry!


----------



## vermeil

my deepest condolences. You are very brave... you are in my thoughts :hugs:


----------



## AlwaysLoveMe

I am currently 21 weeks pregnant and I also have been having some complications. I had some spotting so i went to the hospital and was diagnosed with a subchorionic hemorrhage at 14 weeks and 4 days. A month later I went to the hospital for some really bad head aches and light headedness when I stood up, then, I was diagnosed with dehydration, my white blood cell count was high, and low amniotic fluid at 17 weeks and 5 days. At 18 weeks 6 days I went in for an u/s to check the fluid and they said there was


----------



## AlwaysLoveMe

no fluid around my baby and that it measured 16 weeks. Around the time I was spotting I was also leaking fluid (although I thought I was just peeing on myself) they thought my sack had torn but they weren't sure. In the u/s, my baby's heart rate was fine and they could see it's kidneys and the bladder, but it was empty because there was no fluid so they couldn't tell if anything was fuctional. I had a fever the week before so the docs thought an infection had set in my uterus so they prepared me to be


----------



## AlwaysLoveMe

Induced. They went through the proceedure and they told me that I would get to hold the baby and that they were gonna take pics, foot print, ect... The doc came back to the room and told me I didn have an infection so immediately started getting dress to go home and let God help me through this long journey. I did lose 4 lbs. but i gained it back in 2 weeks plus some (7 lbs. total) being on strict bed rest and drinking tons and tons and tons and tons of water. The docs have very little hope for my baby but


----------



## AlwaysLoveMe

Im praying and doing everything to stay healthy. Even though with my baby measuring so small the doc think my baby's lungs won't develop properly and that it was at high risk for birth defects, i still have hope! I make sure I make it to my weekly docs visits an check my temp twice a day. I really don't have any advice but to pray an stay strong. Just thought I would share my story and my heart ache. Sorry for your bad news but I always say with faith God will make a way, and He isn't gonna put any more on


----------



## AlwaysLoveMe

You than you can handle.. I'll be praying for you and hope I hope you stay uplifted an keep your head high. And I really cant say if the water is workin but after a week of 8 oz of fluid every hour (or 16 oz. every 2 hours) my uterus is above my belly button, where it should be at 19 weeks. So drink up... A LOT! Sorry for going on and on but I just want you to stay up and take care of yourself... God bless


----------



## Babyface179

Mamabearjen and AlwayLoveMe, my thoughts and prayers are with you, your precious babies and your family. You sound like amazingly strong woman. x x x


----------



## mamabearjen

Thanks for you story...mine sadly is very different. I have no fluid because the baby has no kidneys & no bladder..I will get to meet my baby & i may have a few minutes of its life to share with it..I will be induced on May 30th.


----------



## MoonLove

mamabearjen said:


> Thanks for you story...mine sadly is very different. I have no fluid because the baby has no kidneys & no bladder..I will get to meet my baby & i may have a few minutes of its life to share with it..I will be induced on May 30th.

:hugs2::hugs2:x


----------



## Andypanda6570

mamabearjen said:


> Thanks for you story...mine sadly is very different. I have no fluid because the baby has no kidneys & no bladder..I will get to meet my baby & i may have a few minutes of its life to share with it..I will be induced on May 30th.

I am so deeply sorry/ :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## needshelp

I'm so sorry to hear this...my thoughts are with you all...


----------



## leeni

mamabearjen, i'm so sorry to read this news. big hugs xxx


----------



## miracle_bump

Yesterday I had the ultrasound and my doctor called on the same day saying they wanted to talk on an ultrasound because he saw some abnormalities with my baby. My husband and I went to the office and he said I had no amniotic fluid and no kidneys, and I had to end the pregnancy because if the baby arrive in late gestation will not survive. I didnt fell my water break, and this one is my third pregnancy, never had any problems with the others pregnancies. Anyway, we will see a especialit to know if the baby has a chance to survive, the little heart is beating normally. I'm desperate, anguished. All my family is in Brazil, I'm away from my family, friends , I can not tell anyone, this is agonizing. I can feel the baby moving and every time I cry cuz I know he does not belong to me. Some of you have already gone through this situation and had a happy ending ... or not? Please, if you could share the story with me I thank you guys, I'm alone, I never heard about it, I do not want to lose my baby. Thanks


----------



## mamabearjen

Im sorry to hear that...it is exactly what i went through. I'm being induced a week from today. I have hope/confidence that this little one will be born aliove at 33 weeks & i will be able to meet it & cherish every second of it very short life. -hang in there 7 give us an update.


----------



## bbforme

mamabearjen - Your story has touched my heart. My family and I will be praying for and wishing your hearts' peace.


----------



## mummylove

mamabearjen said:


> Im sorry to hear that...it is exactly what i went through. I'm being induced a week from today. I have hope/confidence that this little one will be born aliove at 33 weeks & i will be able to meet it & cherish every second of it very short life. -hang in there 7 give us an update.

will there be any chance of ur LO surviving?


----------



## mamabearjen

There is always 1%


----------



## needshelp

i will be hopeful for that 1 percent chance! miracles do happen! i admire your strength....


----------



## mummylove

mamabearjen said:


> There is always 1%

I really hope that 1% is for ur baby I really do :hug:


----------



## happysaurus

mamabearjen, I'll be thinking about you on the 30th. I hope you get to meet your baby - and I really, really hope he/she is in that 1%


----------



## Andypanda6570

Thinking of you and sending many prayers/xoxoxoxoox :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Raincloud

:hugs: I'm so sorry. I hope for the very best for you and LO.


----------



## Mamof1

Im so sorry. I pray for you, your family and your little one xxx


----------



## poppy666

Thinking of you, baby and family :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mafiamom

thinking of you today~


----------



## MoonLove

Thinking of you sweetie :hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

What a terribly sad story :cry:

I lost my daughter at 24 weeks due to Hydrocephalus, its truly soul destroying having to go through this. I hope everything goes smoothly for you and that some miracle happens for you. :hugs:


----------



## Bartness

:hugs: Thinking of you today, hope everything went well yesterday and that you got to spend some time with your LO. :hugs:


----------



## GuardianAngel

I read your thread and I'm so sorry you're going through this...
Thinking of you today...:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## mamabearjen

i got in the hospital last night at midnight they started the induction. im not waiting on the pitocin to kick in they started it at 11:00am thanks for all your love & support i will try & continue to re post as much as possible.


----------



## NickyT75

:hug: thinking of you hunni xxx


----------



## MoonLove

You are so brave, sweetie. Thinking of you and your precious little one :hugs::flow:


----------



## katy1310

Been thinking of you all day :hugs:

xx


----------



## mum2beagain

Thinking of you x


----------



## Want2bMum

gem_x said:


> mamabearjen said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for you story...mine sadly is very different. I have no fluid because the baby has no kidneys & no bladder..I will get to meet my baby & i may have a few minutes of its life to share with it..I will be induced on May 30th.
> 
> :hugs2::hugs2:xClick to expand...

all my thoughts with you hun :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Want2bMum

AlwaysLoveMe said:


> You than you can handle.. I'll be praying for you and hope I hope you stay uplifted an keep your head high. And I really cant say if the water is workin but after a week of 8 oz of fluid every hour (or 16 oz. every 2 hours) my uterus is above my belly button, where it should be at 19 weeks. So drink up... A LOT! Sorry for going on and on but I just want you to stay up and take care of yourself... God bless


My best friend had your same experience. she found out she had lost all her fluid at 19 weeks and the baby measured a little over 17. doctors said she was wrong with dates but she had blood tests done at the beginning of pregnancy that said otherwise.
they did weekly amnio infusion even though she was constantly leaking fluid but at least they could see that the baby's kidney and bladder was working properly. she was put on the strictest bed rest at the hospital, had a tear in her placenta too and was bleeding. the baby was always measuring a couple of weeks behind, nobody knew why. she finally gave bird to a gorgeous baby girl at 26+6, she was so so tiny. she was in the NIU for 5 months and now she is a happy baby at home. she is still very tiny, wearing new born clothes at 7 months, but apart from this she is healthy and doctors say she will pick up in growth...
don't loose hope hun

will be thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## heyyady

mamabear- you have never been far from my thoughts all day- I hope everything has gone the best way it can for you, and hope somehow you can feel all the love and support of your fellow BnBers here :hugs:


----------



## xxxleeleexxx

good luck thinking of you xxx


----------



## sar35

:hugs:


----------



## hopeandpray

:hugs:


----------



## ocean_pearl

Sorry you're going through this x


----------



## rainbows_x

:hugs:


----------



## kiki04

I hope you had some very special time with your baby and I will be praying for your family :hugs:


----------



## mamabearjen

Carter Wayne Magers was born June 1st 2011 12:45pm he lived for 1 hour. He was beautiful & perfect 10 fingers 10 toes... He was 3.5lbs 16" long. Im now planning his funeral for June 11th 2011 at 4pm. Thank you for your thoughts,prayers & support.


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Hugs to you, I know that hour meant the world.


----------



## PrayinForBaby

Aw! I just read this whole thread! I'm so sorry for your loss honey, may God just wrap his arms around you and your little man both and help you both through this tragedy..huge :hugs: to you!


----------



## poppy666

Fly high baby Carter :angel: so glad you got to spend some time with your precious baby boy :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Kiki09

I'm so sorry for your loss, so glad you got to spend that hour with your son :hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

so so sorry hunni, life is so cruel :hug:

RIP precious little angel Carter :angel: xx


----------



## katy1310

Fly high little man.

I'm so, so sorry for your loss :hugs: I've been thinking about you ever since I first read this thread. I'm glad you got to spend that precious hour with him.

My thoughts are with you and your family. xxx


----------



## lynz85

I'm so sorry for your loss. Sleep tight little carter x


----------



## sar35

RIP baby Carter :angel:


----------



## MoonLove

Huge hugs for you. It brought a tear to my eye to read your update, but i was so pleased to hear that you were able to spend a precious hour with your beautiful little boy. :hugs: I'm so sorry for your loss sweetie xx


----------



## Deli

A lifetime of memories in to one precious hour. I'm so glad you got to hold him and feel him breathe in your arms. My thoughts are with you and your family.

Sleep peacefully little man and watch over your mummy and daddy.xx


----------



## kimini26

:hug:


----------



## Bartness

:hugs: Im sorry for your loss. Rest in Peace Carter!


----------



## MoonLove

Thinking of you at little Carter's funeral today, sweetie :hugs: xx


----------



## mamabearjen

Thank you, the funeral was lovely...there was over 100 people there. Im now just dealing with the funeral home & waiting for the autopsy & genetic testing to come back.
Thanks for everyones love & support.


----------



## dizzy65

im so sorry for your loss :(


----------



## Neversaynever

Just wanted to send you hugs and strength :hugs:

I remember reading about you and the strength you showed.

RIP Carter, I'm glad you got that precious hour together.

XxX


----------



## mamabearjen

Thank you everyone


----------



## Luzelle

May that one hour of his life be cherished in your hearts forever and ever. Thinking of you...


----------



## sweetcheeks78

:hugs: so very sorry honey, glad you got some time to cuddle him before he went to sleep. You sound amazingly strong, and I'm sure he's watching over you


----------



## motherof02

i am 22 yrs old and now 19 weeks pregnant i went to the doc on tuesday and was told i had no fluid. i paniced. my ob put me n the hospital and ran a bunch of antibiotics and fluids through me. we dont know what caused this cause i had no leaking. he sent me home on bedrest, antibiotics and lots of fluid. i go back on the 1st of nov if he gives me any news ill let u know. but u may want to ask ur ob about amnioinfusions an amniontic patch. so good luck. :flow:


----------



## mamabearjen

Thats such a tough thing to go trough. Im glad your doctors got right on it. 
What is your update? How are you doing?


----------



## paulmcmn

Hi Jen, 

10 days ago we delivered our baby girl under similar circumstances, very keen on having a chat through email on how you are tracking now and what advice you can share to help us through this time.

Thanks
Paul


----------



## FeLynn

mamabearjen I am so sorry about your loss. I read all your post in this thread and I cried a little. I hope you are doing well!


----------

